# AASR-SJ



## Ripcord22A (Jul 18, 2016)

I noticed that the web site doesn't have the leadership listed at all, at least not where I could find it.  I think adding the leadership and their Masonic BIOs would be a great addition....anyone know how to contact the temple for this type of suggestion?


----------



## Bloke (Jul 18, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> I noticed that the web site doesn't have the leadership listed at all, at least not where I could find it.  I think adding the leadership and their Masonic BIOs would be a great addition....anyone know how to contact the temple for this type of suggestion?


Contact the webmaster ?


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 19, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> I noticed that the web site doesn't have the leadership listed at all, at least not where I could find it.  I think adding the leadership and their Masonic BIOs would be a great addition....anyone know how to contact the temple for this type of suggestion?


Tell your deputy/SGIG


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 19, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> Tell your deputy/SGIG


Very good advise.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jul 19, 2016)

Not trying to get off track with the current tread, but I have a question. I recently started my journey through the Scottish Rite. I am now a 14° mason. If I choose to, could I stop where I am or do I have to advance to the 32° ? Just curious


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 19, 2016)

uh......ive never met someone that hasn't gone all the way.  Depending on your Valley it would limit your ability to participate.  in Oregon the 4 bodies met independently, here in NM the all meet together.  You wouldn't be able to attend here in NM as all 4 bodies are open,  you also would only be able to participate in the 1st part of a reunion as well,   Why would you not want to continue unless you just want to drop out all together for the AASR?


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 19, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> I am now a 14° mason. If I choose to, could I stop where I am or do I have to advance to the 32° ?



In theory yes, but why would you want to.  It's more like getting your EA degree then failing to advance than any other example I could think of.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jul 19, 2016)

Thank you for answering the question brother. It's not that I don't won't to or I'm not going to finish, I was curious as to if a man didn't won't to go all the way through.

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 19, 2016)

Then he shouldn't join the AASR.  Like Bro Dfreybur said above, its kinda like not advancing in your blue lodge, although that probably isn't a perfect analogy as some people get initiated and then realize its not all secrets and gold.  You are a lucky one in that you are able to get you AASR degrees separately and not at a reunion.  Most valleys do a reunion a couple times a year and confer the degrees in a couple days, so once ya got em, ya got em.  But with the YR there are 3 distinctly different bodies and you can go as far as you want or not.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 19, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> uh......ive never met someone that hasn't gone all the way.  Depending on your Valley it would limit your ability to participate.  in Oregon the 4 bodies met independently, here in NM the all meet together.  You wouldn't be able to attend here in NM as all 4 bodies are open,  you also would only be able to participate in the 1st part of a reunion as well,   Why would you not want to continue unless you just want to drop out all together for the AASR?





dfreybur said:


> In theory yes, but why would you want to.  It's more like getting your EA degree then failing to advance than any other example I could think of.


Excellent questions and advice. I can see where someone may want to stop at at particular point in the York Rite but not the AASR.


----------



## chrmc (Jul 19, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Thank you for answering the question brother. It's not that I don't won't to or I'm not going to finish, I was curious as to if a man didn't won't to go all the way through.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



In several parts of the world the degrees are not given at festivals, and it's quite common for brethren never to make it past 18 degree for instance. 
It's only here in the US that we hunger for the high numbers


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm curious, is it a PHA custom to give 4th through the 14th degree at once or a custom for both ? Also, am I the only one that has had a hard time trying to remember everything within these degrees ?

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 20, 2016)

Our side does as well, and no ur not alone!

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 21, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Not trying to get off track with the current tread, but I have a question. I recently started my journey through the Scottish Rite. I am now a 14° mason. If I choose to, could I stop where I am or do I have to advance to the 32° ? Just curious


I know people in AASR SJ who haven't progressed, usually due to perceptions of time availability.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jul 21, 2016)

I would like to know how brothers memorize the 4° to 32°

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 21, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> I would like to know how brothers memorize the 4° to 32°
> 
> Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


I'm aware of no one who has done so.  Why would you think someone has done?


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jul 21, 2016)

Well we had to learn the 1° to 3° so I assumed we had to memorize the further degrees as well. 

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## chrmc (Jul 21, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Well we had to learn the 1° to 3° so I assumed we had to memorize the further degrees as well.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



That is not the case. There is no memorization work in the Scottish Rite unless you end up taking a part in a degree.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jul 21, 2016)

Thank you for the clarification. I was starting to worry

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 22, 2016)

chrmc said:


> That is not the case. There is no memorization work in the Scottish Rite unless you end up taking a part in a degree.


Correct.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jul 24, 2016)

chrmc said:


> That is not the case. There is no memorization work in the Scottish Rite unless you end up taking a part in a degree.


This can very from jurisdiction to jurisdiction we had to show proficiency from 1-31 at our local consistory then a class president from each consistory was chosen to demonstrate s , g , pw , & sw for the class as a whole at the COD workshop and everyone had to take a final multiple choice exam 40 questions but there is no Q&A section for each degree as in 1-3 . I don't see this being done for those who go through a reunion 1-3 days we took the long route about 6 months


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 24, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> This can very from jurisdiction to jurisdiction we had to show proficiency from 1-31 at our local consistory then a class president from each consistory was chosen to demonstrate s , g , pw , & sw for the class as a whole at the COD workshop and everyone had to take a final multiple choice exam 40 questions but there is no Q&A section for each degree as in 1-3


What?  Thats crazy!  So much info, so fast, what happened if someone failed that quiz?

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jul 24, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> What?  Thats crazy!  So much info, so fast, what happened if someone failed that quiz?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Our process took about 6 months fail the test and you will be coming back next year


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 24, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> This can very from jurisdiction to jurisdiction we had to show proficiency from 1-31 at our local consistory then a class president from each consistory was chosen to demonstrate s , g , pw , & sw for the class as a whole at the COD workshop and everyone had to take a final multiple choice exam 40 questions but there is no Q&A section for each degree as in 1-3 . I don't see this being done for those who go through a reunion 1-3 days we took the long route about 6 months


But that isn't memorizing the ritual of the degree


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jul 24, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> But that isn't memorizing the ritual of the degree


Of course not the whole ritual for each degree in under a year I would like to meet the brother who can do that


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 24, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> Of course not the whole ritual for each degree in under a year I would like to meet the brother who can do that


But that was the question: "I would like to know how brothers memorize the 4° to 32°"


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 24, 2016)

So you dont get ur cap till after the test?  Do u have to pay again?

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jul 24, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> But that was the question: "I would like to know how brothers memorize the 4° to 32°"


Not the entire entire historical accounts but we did have to go through the s, g, pw & sw while going through proficiency for each house to me that's memorization but I see what you are referring to on the original question in hand


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jul 24, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> So you dont get ur cap till after the test?  Do u have to pay again?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


No they roll your money over the instructors are second to none the only way you fail is if you are sleeping or dead to see someone go from 1-32 then 32-1 is a awesome thing to see


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jul 24, 2016)

Is you guys cap included in the price to join the Scottish Rite or do you pay for it separately ? 

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jul 24, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Is you guys cap included in the price to join the Scottish Rite or do you pay for it separately ?
> 
> Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Everything included crown with hard case personalized with name on it lapel pin jewel ,  gloves


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 24, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> Everything included crown with hard case personalized with name on it lapel pin jewel ,  gloves


Wow...you got all that?  I got the cap, a 14*ring encased in a plastic pyramid and a paper back copy of A Bridge to Light

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 24, 2016)

1-32 then 32-1?  What do u mean?

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jul 24, 2016)

Seeing the sings and passwords from 1-32 and then  back down


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 24, 2016)

I didnt know every degree had a sign and password...lol...i dont think ive ever seen the 32nd sign.  We only give the word at out meetings

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jul 24, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> I didnt know every degree had a sign and password...lol...i dont think ive ever seen the 32nd sign.  We only give the word at out meetings
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


They have a sing grip password some have as many as 3 or more


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 24, 2016)

Wow.  Neither of my valleys use any of them.

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Jul 25, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Wow.  Neither of my valleys use any of them.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



Maybe it's clandestine and you didn't know !


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jul 25, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Maybe it's clandestine and you didn't know !


Ha ha. Man that was hilarious. A little Masonic humor never hurts.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jul 25, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Wow.  Neither of my valleys use any of them.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Lmfao that's why a test at the end is required and we show proficiency before moving on to the next house if you can visit a consistory who has members that can take them all the way up I would encourage you to visit them it's a sight to see if your ever able to visit Florida PHAs COD workshop they do it every year


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jul 25, 2016)

Btw the laugh was for the last two statements not at yours just want to make that clear


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 25, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Maybe it's clandestine and you didn't know !


well then I have a bone to pick with the house of the temple since I pay my dues through the website... but seriously I took the SR degrees in the Valley of Klamath Falls, OR in 2014.  In total there was about 15 brothers that preformed the degrees.  we only did the required degrees.  Shortly after I moved to the Valley of Santa Fe NM and have since taken part in 2 reunions here.  They do something like 22 degrees in full form, Ive seen maybe 10 of them.  and I cannot recall passwords or signs for any of them.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jul 25, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> well then I have a bone to pick with the house of the temple since I pay my dues through the website... but seriously I took the SR degrees in the Valley of Klamath Falls, OR in 2014.  In total there was about 15 brothers that preformed the degrees.  we only did the required degrees.  Shortly after I moved to the Valley of Santa Fe NM and have since taken part in 2 reunions here.  They do something like 22 degrees in full form, Ive seen maybe 10 of them.  and I cannot recall passwords or signs for any of them.


Okay, good to know I won't be the only one.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 25, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Wow...you got all that?  I got the cap, a 14*ring encased in a plastic pyramid and a paper back copy of A Bridge to Light
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


I had to pay seperately for the cap and case!


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 25, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> and I cannot recall passwords or signs for any of them.



For a while I attended Stated meetings in the valley or Raleigh, NC.  At the time they opened and closed in some degree.  I sort of recognized the signs so almost got them right but when they said the word I got it wrong.  So they taught me and the next month I spelled and said the word correctly.

Other than that one I'm not sure I could give any of the signs or words right now.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 27, 2016)

There are not signs and passwords for all 29 degrees as currently done by the SJ.  Quite a few have them, but nowhere near all.  And other than the brothers who are in the degree casts of the degrees that have them, I think most of us would be very hard-pressed to remember them.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jul 27, 2016)




----------

